# Acid Blondie Cigar Review - Hippie



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was excited to try this cigar. The first sniff out of the wrapper brought back memories of the Oregon Country Fair all laced with Patchouli oil. ...

Read the full review here: Acid Blondie Cigar Review - Hippie


----------

